# Help



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a fire inspector wanting us to hardwire refridgerated display cases in a deli.
These units have a factory installed cord and plug and are currently plugged into GFCI receptacles.
I need to send him a letter with code references, stating that this would void UL listing?
I think UL 812 along with NEC 110.3(B) would do it, but I want to double check with you electrical gurus.
Would that work?
Thanks in advance,
Muck


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

If the cord is factory installed what is his justification? Especially as a fire inspector.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

A lot of "fire inspectors " could give a rip about the NEC. They get what they ask for or you don't get a certificate of occupancy. Thats why your going to hard wire them display cases.......


----------



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

Inspector says that if I can prove it isn't necessary and give him a letter to that effect, we will be good to go.
Just not sure if I am quoting the correct codes.
Thanks


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

If you have a good relationship with your electrical inspector call him for advice. 

It sounds like you know this but if the equipment came UL listed with a cord then you would be violating that listing by hardwiring it.
Tell him they have to stay cord and plug connected for a means of disconnect


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

muck said:


> Inspector says that if I can prove it isn't necessary and give him a letter to that effect, we will be good to go.


He actually wants you to prove that it *isn't* necessary to cut off a factory installed cord??? 
Ask him to provide you the code saying it IS necessary. 
And I'm sorry, fire inspector or not, he must justify his "requests".


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

muck said:


> I have a fire inspector wanting us to hardwire refridgerated display cases in a deli.
> These units have a factory installed cord and plug and are currently plugged into GFCI receptacles.
> I need to send him a letter with code references, stating that this would void UL listing?
> I think UL 812 along with NEC 110.3(B) would do it, but I want to double check with you electrical gurus.
> ...


Boy what a genus this guy is..

What the hell would make him even think of a dumb idea like that?:blink:


----------



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Boy what a genus this guy is..
> 
> What the hell would make him even think of a dumb idea like that?:blink:


I don't know - haven't met him but I think he might just be new.
I sent a letter out to him stating the obvious.
Will just have to wait and see.
Thanks


----------



## electrocop (Sep 6, 2009)

truly believe this inspectors are sometimes wrong but you have to be diplomatic and respectful if you can demonstrate to him that your right and he is wrong ask him where in the code is this required you will learn he will learn i will learn and others exclusively from Riverside Ca Jose A. Guillen Icc Residential electrical inspector


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

muck said:


> Inspector says that if I can prove it isn't necessary and give him a letter to that effect, we will be good to go.
> Just not sure if I am quoting the correct codes.
> Thanks


sounds like he's trying to get around 

210.8(B)(2) Other than dwelling units>>>Kitchens

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> sounds like he's trying to get around
> 
> 210.8(B)(2) Other than dwelling units>>>Kitchens
> 
> ~CS~


for what purpose ? the cases should be on gfi's. for what possible reason would the "fire inspector" want them to NOT be ? I don't get this at all. what township is this ?


----------



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

Pennington, NJ - It's taken care of now - had the electrical inspector talk to him - LOL


----------

